# Jet ski fishing set ups



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone on here fish off a Jetski or Waverunner? Want to see yalls setups to get some ideas. Not spending $425 for a cooler and rod holder base. 

Right now I am thinking of getting a cooler and bolting rod racks on it then strapping it on the back.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I've seen flush mounts, glassed into the fiberglass portion of the seat behind the pad.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Anyone on here fish off a Jetski or Waverunner? Want to see yalls setups to get some ideas. Not spending $425 for a cooler and rod holder base.
> 
> Right now I am thinking of getting a cooler and bolting rod racks on it then strapping it on the back.




The most fun I ever had fishing was on a jet ski.
first my yamaha suv 
then a polaris 
I used some stainless hardware and attached a cooler to the back.
then mounted a 3 pack of rod holders to the back of the cooler. And 2 longer pvc pieces to each side of the cooler for trolling.
fun fun fun. 
I'll try to dig up some pictures


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Made mine out of 3/4 sch. 40 pvc.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Google Jetski Brian or head over to THT. Brian is the king of Jetski fishing and he is on THT and will be happy to help you.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I found a few.
This is the Polaris.
The Suv had the stainless 
This one was removable


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*my twist on jet ski fishing*

A few pics...and if you notice, with the dinghy, you can lean without flipping...I'm between 270-280 and can lean completely over ...dont try that on a regular jet ski


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I got the cooler and rod holder situation figured out. Will work on it tomorrow and hopefully post pictures. 

Tackle storage.... I keep looking at ATV saddle bags that sit over the fuel tank. I am thinking one would work perfect under or maybe on top the rear seat, with some plano boxes inside? Also have pockets for knives and pliers.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Made some progress on the rod rack today. I spent $45 on pvc fittings and pipe, then replaced the rear grab bar with a piece of plywood cut to fit to make a cooler standoff and tiedown, also installing a couple flush mount rod holders on it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Made some progress on the rod rack today. I spent $45 on pvc fittings and pipe, then replaced the rear grab bar with a piece of plywood cut to fit to make a cooler standoff and tiedown, also installing a couple flush mount rod holders on it.


Gonna use alot of gas towing it to the beach with your 4 wheeler:001_huh::shifty::whistling:

Looks like your set up will work!:thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason said:


> Gonna use alot of gas towing it to the beach with your 4 wheeler:001_huh::shifty::whistling:
> 
> Looks like your set up will work!:thumbsup:


I sure hope it works. Its 100% glued together. 
Its alot easier moving the waverunner around the yard with the four wheeler. But I live by the Perdido River boat launch in Seminole so the Rancher has towed it to the ramp a few times. :whistling:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck we got a guy here that launches his waverunner or jetski with a Kubota Tractor!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

How well does your rooster tail work with that configuration?


----------



## JetSki Fisherman (Oct 24, 2016)

*2008 rig*

$75 bucks


----------

